# Asian Forest scorpion baby eating



## tristianfrawley (May 6, 2016)

Hello, the pet shop I work at currently has a Asian forest scorpion that just had babies last night, and this morning has started eating them. We've put her off out of the way of people to reduce stress and no one has bothered her at all, but she still seems to be agitated and eating them. Is there anything I can try to do to try and keep her from eating the others?


----------



## balashark (Jan 17, 2016)

Put lots of food in. Mine just gave birth and I have 18 babies


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

balashark said:


> Put lots of food in.


and so stress her out even further :bash: Good advice that . . NOT


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

tristianfrawley said:


> Asian forest scorpion that just had babies last night, and this morning has started eating them. We've put her off out of the way of people to reduce stress and no one has bothered her at all, but she still seems to be agitated and eating them. Is there anything I can try to do to try and keep her from eating the others?



She is eating them because she is either stressed or the conditions are not right for her . . or both.

The substrate looks extremely dry for a Heterometrus sp so the first thing I would do would be to pour some tepid water directly into one corner (DO NOT mist or squirt water) so that the bottom layer of substrate is damp. If the substrate is less than 3-4 inches deep, carefully add some more at one end. NOT the crappy bark that is being used now. Coir, topsoil or peatmoss is the easiest and cheapest to get and use,
Also add a decent hide, NOT a big gaping half a log that you could park a tank in. Something that is flat and has a maximum of 1 inch space underneath so that she feels secure.

All of this could be too late but you have nothing to lose by trying.


----------



## tristianfrawley (May 6, 2016)

PeterUK said:


> She is eating them because she is either stressed or the conditions are not right for her . . or both.
> 
> The substrate looks extremely dry for a Heterometrus sp so the first thing I would do would be to pour some tepid water directly into one corner (DO NOT mist or squirt water) so that the bottom layer of substrate is damp. If the substrate is less than 3-4 inches deep, carefully add some more at one end. NOT the crappy bark that is being used now. Coir, topsoil or peatmoss is the easiest and cheapest to get and use,
> Also add a decent hide, NOT a big gaping half a log that you could park a tank in. Something that is flat and has a maximum of 1 inch space underneath so that she feels secure.
> ...




Replaced the substrate with damp peatmoss, the hide she has right now just barely covers her and the babies so that's fine, and have been keeping it humid. No more babies have been eaten, thank you for the help.


----------

